# Tropical community and Tropical semi agressive



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys

I am helping my brother set up a tank right now and I have a few Questions.
I have a tropical community right now in O.K. shape (just a little ammonia problem) Anyways I was wondering if Tropical semi aggressive and tropical community fish can live together. If they can what species would be the best match. 

Thanks


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well for one "community fish" are not a select group of fish. Community fish in my case would be, arowanas, datnoids, and other large fish. You need to tell us want fish you have and what you are looking for in a fish. You'll also need to tell us the tank size too.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah tank size is needed. other wise we might suggest too big of a fish. also what fish do you have right now?


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought Tropical Community fish are a group section. I have 3 mollies, 2 cory's, a mystery snail in a 15 gallon tank. At petsmart it says these fish are tropical community fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

the general mean of community fish would be fish that can live with other kinds of fish with out wanting to eat them. what the PS dude said is right. those fish are community fish. are u lookin for an aggressive community setup?


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh ok. Well then yes I am looking for a aggressive tropical community tank. I guess what I want are the fish that usually wont try to kill each other


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

With mollies youre pretty much SOL with adding agressive fish. Do more research and come back with some suggestions.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

lol....maybe you should try tiger barbs or rosy barbs?


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

You could have one or two cichlids - apistogramma, kribensis. But these are only AFTER you get that ammonia problem cleared up.


----------

